# Does anyone have a heatpump heating radiators?



## StaroftheSea (23 Oct 2014)

Hi All,

A company has priced us for an Ecodan air to water heat pump working off low temperature radiators for our new build.  I know that usually they say that one should use underfloor heating with heat pumps, so I was wondering if anyone has any experience of using radiators with this technology?

Thanks.


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Oct 2014)

We have this type of setup alright. It's a mix of underfloor heating (for a small section) and the rest are all rads. Our model is a Nibe. We've had it in now for 4 years and are very happy with it.


----------



## StaroftheSea (23 Oct 2014)

Hi Ceist Beag,

Thanks for the reply.  A few questions for you:
I'm a little fearful that there won't be enough heat out of the rads... ?  Do they be warm all day long or how does that work?

Does the heatpump supply all your domestic hot water as well?

Is it hard on electricity? 
Do you have any alternative form of heat e.g. stove etc 

Many thanks.


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Oct 2014)

StaroftheSea said:


> I'm a little fearful that there won't be enough heat out of the rads... ?  Do they be warm all day long or how does that work?


They're never noticeably what you would call hot, just slightly warm all day. The temperature never changes inside the house as a result meaning we have an ambient temperature all the time.



StaroftheSea said:


> Does the heatpump supply all your domestic hot water as well?


It does indeed.



StaroftheSea said:


> Is it hard on electricity?


Well compared to what we used to pay for oil it's quite efficient, especially given we never need to worry about hot water or turning up the heat any more (and immersion is a thing of the past!). On average over the 4 years I'd say it's working out about 20-25% cheaper than the oil was. It's nowhere near the savings some of the brochures claimed but we kind of expected that!



StaroftheSea said:


> Do you have any alternative form of heat e.g. stove etc


No.


----------



## Branz (23 Oct 2014)

StaroftheSea said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A company has priced us for an Ecodan air to water heat pump working off low temperature radiators for our new build.  I know that usually they say that one should use underfloor heating with heat pumps, so I was wondering if anyone has any experience of using radiators with this technology?
> 
> Thanks.


Have they told you what size the rads will be. The lower the water temp the bigger the rads.
The online spec for the  Ecodan  says, up to 60 degrees C as the max water temp so what is the design delta T for the rads.


http://www.theradiatorshop.ie/cms.php?id_cms=2
or here
[broken link removed]


----------



## StaroftheSea (4 Nov 2014)

Many thanks for your detailed reply Ceist Beag,  We have decided to go for an oil burner with stove.  Couple of question marks over the air pump system that have put us off in the end.. .


----------

